# Puerto Rico Sept 6-9



## dominidude (Aug 19, 2015)

Looking for something in Puerto Rico, check in Sept 6 check out 9.
Needs to be good for 4 people.
Preferably beach front, but will consider just about anything that is decent and near the San Juan Airport (SJU).
FYI, I already got a reservation, so yours needs to be competitive for me to consider it.


----------

